

Interactive Singles Map - sahaj
http://www.xoxosoma.com/singles/

======
interiot
Adjust the age range to be 18-44, and you see that ALL cities are lopsided
male below 44. Since there are roughly the same number of men and women out
there, how can this possibly be right?

"Single is counted as being never married, divorced or widowed."

Aha. So this is ACTUALLY a map of when people first marry, and females tend to
uniformly marry [and divorce] earlier, versus men who sometimes wait until
later. Thank goodness, the map was really starting to worry me.

~~~
timr
There aren't the same number of men and women out there. There are a lot more
older women than older men.

That said, I don't see why the definition of "single" makes a difference to
you, unless your concern was that we're going to have a catastrophic shortage
of women in 50 years. Women may simply marry earlier in life, but you're still
just as screwed if you're a young guy (Or not, as the case may be.)

------
showerst
I find this almost more valuable for the list of caveats to the data than the
viz itself.

It's really nice to see them break down why it seems to skew so male at the
younger ages, as opposed to OH NO THERE ARE NO GIRLS.

P.S.: Oh no, there are no girls! =)

------
timdorr
Now I've got stats to back up my failures. I don't know if that's a good thing
or not...

------
benatkin
I'd seen this before, but not with the age being adjustable. I see that the
male to female ratio is significantly worse for my location, sexual
preference, and age range than it was just for the first two.

------
mahmud
Summary: Springfield, MA is where it's at.

------
ciscoriordan
Today's Dilbert is on the same subject:

<http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2009-04-10>

------
diN0bot
anyone know what he might have used to make this? looks like a java applet.
processing? prefuse? something else? homegrown?

~~~
somalkzx
yup, processing. one day i'll give in to the people who complain that i'm not
using flash, but until then it's processing all the way.

